# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Borealis, photonic quantum computer, Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist2

Developer - Xanadu Quantum Technologies Inc.

Home page - xanadu.ai/products/borealis

----------


## Airicist2

Quantum computational advantage with Borealis

Jun 1, 2022




> Xanadu has demonstrated quantum computational advantage using Borealis, their newest photonic quantum computer. It is the first photonic quantum computer offering full programmability of all its gates to demonstrate quantum computational advantage, and the first time that a machine capable of quantum advantage has been made available to the public in the cloud. This achievement, recently published in Nature, is a significant milestone on the path to building a large-scale, fault-tolerant quantum computer, and a pivotal step in Xanadu’s mission to build quantum computers that are useful and available to people everywhere.

----------

